# Feld47 - I haven't a clue what I am doing



## oneshot (7 mo ago)

Just got my Feld47 and was not too fussed about no instructions at all as how hard can it be?

Well I am flummoxed. Filled it with beans and set the grind to 10 and despite doing about 100 revolutions not a single coffee ground has appeared.

Clearly I am doing something fundamentally wrong here. Also, I read about people setting it to 10.10 or 2.3 etc what on earth are they talking about the settings go from 1 - 12.


----------



## oneshot (7 mo ago)

Ah it is ok I found a link to the instruction video - looks complicated


----------



## Bicky (Oct 24, 2019)

You can do multiple revolutions......so something like 1.6 would be 1 full turn then round to 6, this would be roughly your espresso range, 2.4 is 2 full terns then round to 4, maybe 2 cup V60 range, etc.

Anything below 1 full turn will be super fine, and also extremely hard work!


----------



## oneshot (7 mo ago)

Yes, I must have overtightened it to start with and that threw everything off - I just made a full cup with my Moka pot set at about 2.5 turns and that was so much easier!


----------



## oneshot (7 mo ago)

Still baffled by this. I am currently adjusting just by guess work as I have no idea what setting I am on.

My problem is that I have no idea how to reset it back to 12 (the instruction video uses a Feldgrind so that has a 0 - the Feld47 goes from 1-12 and does not have a 0) 

If I adjust it back anticlockwise then the burrs go flat and when there is no more give (I am not forcing) it stops at about setting 9.

So where should I start the revolutions from? 9 or 12?


----------



## Stevebee (Jul 21, 2015)

oneshot said:


> Still baffled by this. I am currently adjusting just by guess work as I have no idea what setting I am on.
> 
> My problem is that I have no idea how to reset it back to 12 (the instruction video uses a Feldgrind so that has a 0 - the Feld47 goes from 1-12 and does not have a 0)
> 
> ...


Turn it so there are no grounds left in the burrs the clockwise until it can turn no more. Whatever the number shows is your zero, yours is 9. If someone gives you a recipe of 1 . 10 (one revolution plus 10 marks) you would move yours the same. One revolution takes you to 9, 10 more takes you to 7.
Would be nice if lock was always zero but it’s not. My zero is at 10


----------



## Chriss29 (Oct 21, 2020)

Use 12 as your zero point to make sure you don’t grind when the burrs are locked (setting 9 by the sounds of it)


----------



## oneshot (7 mo ago)

I am finding the Feld terribly difficult to work with. I used to use a 1:5 setting for my very dark roasts and 1:7 for my usual espresso roasts and this took a fair few cups to dial in but I had a weeks worth of really good cups.

Things started to slip at the start of this week though and my 9Barista was not producing enough pressure again. I eventually reset the Feld back to the Burr locked point to reset. I am confused that previously the lock point was about 9 and now it is 4?

Makes it awfully hard to get things right if this slips over time.


----------



## Chriss29 (Oct 21, 2020)

I've had mine for two weeks and have to say I'm finding it very consistent. I wouldn't worry about resetting it, I'm not sure this has any benefit and could damage the burrs. Most likey is perhaps the coffee is degrading or there's another variable at play causing the pressure issue.


----------



## Stevebee (Jul 21, 2015)

oneshot said:


> I am finding the Feld terribly difficult to work with. I used to use a 1:5 setting for my very dark roasts and 1:7 for my usual espresso roasts and this took a fair few cups to dial in but I had a weeks worth of really good cups.
> 
> Things started to slip at the start of this week though and my 9Barista was not producing enough pressure again. I eventually reset the Feld back to the Burr locked point to reset. I am confused that previously the lock point was about 9 and now it is 4?
> 
> Makes it awfully hard to get things right if this slips over time.


Make sure there is no coffee in between the burrs when to go to lock point by turning the burrs. My lock point has been the same once the burrs were seasoned. A 5 point change in such a short time doesn’t make sense to me


----------



## oneshot (7 mo ago)

I will give it a clean and reset again. Makes no sense to me. I have only had the coffee beans 10 days so would be surprised if they were the issue.

Starting to wish I got something like a Niche Zero though.


----------



## Chriss29 (Oct 21, 2020)

oneshot said:


> I will give it a clean and reset again. Makes no sense to me. I have only had the coffee beans 10 days so would be surprised if they were the issue.
> 
> Starting to wish I got something like a Niche Zero though.


I'm honestly finding the Feld47 more consistent than the Niche to be honest. Worth persevering although I know it's hard with hand grinding!


----------



## oneshot (7 mo ago)

Cannot get on with this device at all as it is entirely inconsistent.

My 9Barista relies on a consistent grind and the Feld just cannot offer that. Yesterday I had my go to dark roast in there and it took 2mins of grinding to produce an amount that the 9Barista took 50 secs to fill the portafilter which meant the grind was slightly too fine.

This morning I decided to move the setting number one setting clockwise to open the burrs slightly. Well 4mins of grinding later I got tired so I opened up the Feld and I was only about 30% done. I had to move the setting about 7 to the right before I could physically feel that the burrs had opened a bit more. 2 minutes of further grinding later it finally finished.

Result was the 9Barista took more than 1 minute to fill the portafilter and the valve opened and leaked water out which means the grind was too fine and finer than it was yesterday - how can this be?

I can only assume that the act of grinding itself is closing the burrs slightly each time it is used.


----------



## Chriss29 (Oct 21, 2020)

Something seems odd here. At a steady pace it takes me 1 minute to grind 15g for espresso, it's strenuous and to be honest sometimes I have to swap hands as they start to ache! This is at setting 1.5 (1 rotation plus 5 notches) I think if the burrs are moving but you can't see it from the adjustment dial (which is suprising as you should be able to) why not take a picture of the burrs from underneath before you start grinding and then after when you think it's starting to move. You should be able to see a diference if they are moving.


----------



## oneshot (7 mo ago)

Yeah I reset again today and set to 1:9 this makes the burrs an estimated 1mm or so from flush.

This was the last of my Ethiopian dark roast and the grind at a medium pace took about a minute. The portafilter on the 9Barista took about 20 secs to fill which is a little too fast but it was actually a nice cup. I will try it with the mahogany roast malabar hit tomorrow at the same grind setting to see what is going on.


----------



## Chriss29 (Oct 21, 2020)

That looks good and similar to where mine would be.


----------



## oneshot (7 mo ago)

This mornings cup was good. Checked the burrs to make sure little evil elves hadn't messed them up during the night 

Took about 1 minute again to grind the Malibar hit which was noticeably harder to rotate than the dark roast of the previous day. 

The 9Barista filled in about 40 secs with great crema so all good for now.


----------



## Dareverend (11 mo ago)

I have has mine for about 8 months now and have found it very consistent . My 0 is at 12 and hadn't changed when I reset after the summer holidays. I either use a Clever dripper or Switch. I have it set to 3.2 for a medium fine and it takes about 30 seconds to grind. I also have the aergrind for travel and that produces a consistent cup too although takes longer to grind.


----------



## oneshot (7 mo ago)

I have found that it is consistent if I stick to the same beans. I occasionally have to adjust settings when using a lighter roasted bean and this is what completely messes things up.

My 9Barista is super sensitive to grind settings so one setting can mean the extraction is too fast and a small adjustment from say 9 to 7 will mean no coffee is now produced and the valve explodes!

I have learnt that if I change beans then I need to reset the Feld and start the dialling in process from scratch, which inevitably means a few wasted cups.


----------



## Skizz (Feb 10, 2020)

Been using the older (non-ti burrs) Feld 47 for two years and find it pretty consistent. You'll always have to dial in a new bean as they all have different density, porosity etc. Two different coffees with beans of the same size, visually identical roast and ground size will still pull differently. Keep a record of the grind setting as you're dialling in a new bean and refer back to to it next time. Remember there'll still be minor variations in the same bean from the same roaster from different crops, times of year etc. but having your log to refer back to will get you dialled in much faster, and waste less coffee.


----------

